# Rewicking a candle?



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

I have several candles which due to the way they burned, used up the wick, but there is still tons of wax along the side (they are jar candles). Is there a way for me to basically put in a new wick & remelt the candle to use up every last ounce of it?
Has anyone tried this before? Thoughts or suggestions welcome!!

TIA!


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

You'll have to melt and pour it to use again.

Still candle in freezer, in a few hours, you can stab the wax with a knife and it should break apart and come out of the bottle.

Melt the candle waz, using a double boiler or in a microwave safe bowl stirring frequently. You can fish out burn pieces of the old wick, etc.

Buy replacement wick - Michael craft store is where I buy mine.

Rig up a wick, pour melted wax into container and let set and cure.

It's a little bit of an effort, but nothing too insane. I mix and match my scents to make a bigger candle that what just one left over candle provides. So I'll melt a vanilla and apple scent together and it works.

HTH


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

This totally helps! DH thought I was crazy in proposing in, but i gently reminded him these were perfectly fine candles we just needed more wick for them, instead of dropping some $$ for new ones.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

I've done what Denvergirlie said, but instead of mixing scents, I've layered them. So I've poured in one type of scented wax, let it set, then poured another on top. I do make sure to only use scents that work well together, though! I think it's well worth doing because otherwise so much gets wasted!


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

To keep it from happening again, plan to burn jar candles for at least one hour per inch of diameter. That way all of the wax on top has melted, and you aren't just burning through the middle. With pillars, you can "hug" the candle after it has burned for a couple of hours to persuade the sides to melt gradually. (google will turn up various instructions for doing this)


----------

